# USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.



## Dex91 (16. August 2015)

*USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Heyho Leute,

ich hab 2 64GB USB 3.0 Sticks von SanDisk (Sandisk Ultra USB 3.0 64GB).

Beide weisen nach der Nutzung am TV das gleiche Problem auf:

Beim anschließen an den PC sind beide schreibgeschützt, habe keinen Zugriff mehr darauf und kann sie formatieren geschweige denn darauf zugreifen.

Folgende Lösungsansätze hab ich ausprobiert:

Die Registry umgeschrieben wie man es über google finden kann.



Spoiler



Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\StorageDevicePolicies den Wert dort auf 0 setzten



Per CMD versucht das ganz zu entfernen. 



Spoiler



1. USB-Stick formatieren

Zwar gehen euch die Daten bei einer Formatierung flöten, aber dafür könnt ihr anschließend den Stick weiter benutzen. Ihr müsst euch demnach sicher sein, dass ihr wirklich alle Daten auf dem USB-Stick löschen wollt. Habt ihr euch damit abgefunden, folgt diesen Schritten:

Öffnet mit der Eingabe von „CMD“ in das Startmenü die Kommandozeile
Gebt nun „diskpart“ in die Kommandozeile ein
Diskpart startet, dies kann einige Sekunden dauern
Listet alle installierten Datenträger über die Eingabe von „lis dis“ auf
Wählt den USB-Stick mit Schreibschutz über „sel dis x“ aus (x entspricht der Datenträger-Nummer des Sticks)
Gebt „clean“ ein
Erzeugt eine primäre Partition auf der Festplatte mit „create partition primary“
Wählt mit „select partition 1“ die neu erstellte Partition aus
Mit „format fs=FAT32 quick“ formatiert ihr den USB-Stick
Wählt „active“

Der Stick sollte nun platt sein und kann erneut benutzt werden. Um künftig diesen Aufwand und den damit einhergehenden Verlust aller Daten des USB-Sticks zu vermeiden, könnt ihr entweder jedes Mal den Stick sachgemäß abmelden und „sicher entfernen“. Oder aber, bevor ihr an einen anderen PC geht, falls ihr es einmal vergessen habt, zurück an den Ursprungsrechner und auf abmelden gehen.



Beide USB Sticks haben KEINEN Schalter oder Knopf für einen Mechanischen Schreibschutz!

Das HP USB Tool hab ich auch ausprobiert, das bringt es auch nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch Lösungsansätze.

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## Research (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Ubuntu Live DVD booten.

GParted oder Disk Util probieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Denke ich auch,   sudo  regelt. Linux gibt einem wirklich freie Hand, wenn man ihm das befiehlt. 


Obwohl ich mir das gar nicht so richtig vorstellen kann, wieso sollte der Fernseher denn die USB-Sticks sperren?  Und wie überhaupt, technisch betrachtet? 

Sicher, dass sie noch in Ordnung sind?


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Kann man die evtl im tv Menü wieder entsperren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Lies Dir das hier mal durch:
Schreibschutz vom USB-Stick entfernen – so klappt’s - CHIP

"Haben Sie Ihren USB-Stick aus Versehen während des Lesens oder Schreibens und ohne "Hardware sicher entfernen" aus dem PC gezogen, schalten viele Sticks automatisch den Schreibschutz ein, um Ihre Daten zu schützen. So können Sie den Schutz wieder entfernen: ..."


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*



Dex91 schrieb:


> Heyho Leute,
> 
> ich hab 2 64GB USB 3.0 Sticks von SanDisk (Sandisk Ultra USB 3.0 64GB).
> 
> ...



Ich hab den gleichen San Disk USB 3 Stick und nutze den auch häufig am Fernseher aber so ein Problem hatte ich noch nie gehabt.
Ist das reproduzierbar?


----------



## Research (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Wenn wir den Lock raus haben, können wir das bestimmt mal testen lassen.


----------



## Dex91 (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Ich hab k.a. von Ubuntu, aber wenn ich versuche irgendwie mit dem USB Stick dort zu hantieren kommt: Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_PDM_NO_USB_PORTS).

Screenshot by Lightshot

M.f.G.

P.S.: Alle anderen Lösungsansätze funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Research (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

WAS MACHST DU DA???!

Du sollst davon Booten!

How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu


Dort unter Linux dann den Stick formatieren.
Manchmal frage ich mich was die Leute an: Boot-DVD/Boot-Stick nicht verstehen.
Ist nichts anderes als was MS auch macht. Nur das MS nur installieren kann während das Linux auch nur von DVD läuft und nichts auf die Festplatte schreibt.


----------



## Dex91 (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Kann nicht formatieren

Screenshot by Lightshot

Sollte alles sagen.

Weiß leider nicht wie ich das in Linux ändern kann.

M.f.G.


----------



## Research (17. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Terminal öffnen:
sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb

eingeben


----------



## Dex91 (18. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

"mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"

Da ich leider 0 Ahnung von Ubuntu habe bräuchte ich ab hier weitere Instruktionen.

M.f.G.

P.S.: Mit "sdb1" ging es kommt aber dennoch nur "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected"


----------



## Research (18. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

sudo umount /dev/sdb1
dann den Befehl: 

sudo mount -o mount,rw /dev/sdb1

sonst:
sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda1

Sonst:
sudo umount /dev/sdb1 
sudo fsck.vfat -f -p /dev/sdb1

(Würde aber langsam empfehlen die Festplatten abzuklemmen)


----------



## Dex91 (18. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*



Research schrieb:


> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
> dann den Befehl:
> 
> sudo mount -o mount,rw /dev/sdb1



Darauf hin antwortet er mit: "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc mtab"

Edit: Konnte eine Antwort heraus locken, was nur ging wenn ich "unmount" (was nicht funktionierte wegen dem N) nicht eingegeben habe: Screenshot by Lightshot



> sonst:
> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda1



Antwort hierauf:  "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc mtab"



> Sonst:
> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
> sudo fsck.vfat -f -p /dev/sdb1



fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
open: Read-only file system


M.f.G.

Dex

P.S.: Was tun wenn Festplatten abgeklemmt sind?


----------



## Darkknightrippper (18. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Sind die Sticks was älter, bzw wurde oft und viel darauf geschrieben ? Dann kann es sein, dass die Zellen "kaputt" geschrieben sind, bzw. sich im Read Only Modus befinden. Wenn die am Fernsehr angeschlossen waren kann ja einiges dadrauf geschrieben worden sein (insb. durch Timeshift).


----------



## Dex91 (18. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Die beiden USB Sticks sind nicht älter als ein Jahr, wurden nur mittelmäßig häufig genutzt und könnte mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das es ein abnutzungsschaden ist da wir wesentlich ältere USB Sticks haben die keine Probleme machen.

Ich vermute das es am TV liegt. Nach dem ich die USB Sticks mit einigen Filmen/Serien bestückt hatte hab ich mit dem Kodi Player die Filme/Serien abgespielt, den TV dann ausgemacht, am nächsten Tag den USB Stick entfernt und dann die Probleme gehabt.

Der TV erkennt die Sticks auch nicht mehr und der Kodi Player ebenfalls nicht.

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## Research (18. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Dann müsste es dev/sda1 sein.

Mal:
df
Das listet alles unter devices auf.

 sudo umount /dev/sda1

sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1

Normalerweise musst du bereits nach dem umount mit den Tools Gparted und Disk Util formatieren können.

GParted gibt es auch als Live DVD.


----------



## Dex91 (18. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*



Research schrieb:


> Normalerweise musst du bereits nach dem umount mit den Tools Gparted und Disk Util formatieren können.
> 
> GParted gibt es auch als Live DVD.



sdb1 ist der USB Stick, mal wird er erkannt, mal nicht.

Nach dem unmount kann ich nix formatieren, hab das schon ausprobiert! Egal wie oder was ich mache es kommt IMMER eine Fehlermeldung mit "...read only...".

Disk Util hab ich nirgends gefunden. Mit Gparted geht es auf jedenfall nicht, hab das schon bis zum erbrechen getestet (mit den mitteln eines Amateurs).

M.f.G.

Dex


----------



## Research (19. August 2015)

*AW: USB-Sticks nach nutzung am TV schreibgeschützt.*

Disk Utility, nur Disk könnte es mittlerweile sein.


----------

